# Flash Learning Curve/Seeking Tutorials Free



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm just starting Flash through a university.
It looks like a controller program I once saw for a radio station, that deleted sound bites easily.
I'm a bit overwhelmed. Is the only site I can find free tutorials for it, on youtube?? I know there was another one, but it's a fee site for most of the content. I really need to get over this early learning curve fast.....


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

HI Laura, try going to Lynda.com they have some free stuff on their site but is mostly a pay site...I'll look int it it further to see what else there is as for the free tutorials.


----------

